# [SOLVED] Couldn't find Windows 8.1 update in store



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Dear Sir,

I am running Windows 8 & want to upgrade to Windows 8.1 but I don't find any update in Windows Store. Microsoft says you must have *KB2871389* update installed to update to Windows 8.1. I installed every update which was in Windows Update, still couldn't update to Windows 8.1. Same problem with Internet Explorer 11.

PC specs under My system.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Couldn't find Windows 8.1 update in store*

Chances are the update failed.

Please uninstall the update via Control Panel then Uninstall a Program.

After uninstalled and a restart install the update again:

Download Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2871389) from Official Microsoft Download Center

After yet another restart the Windows 8.1 update should be in the store.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Couldn't find Windows 8.1 update in store*

Thanks Masterchiefxx17 for your quick response.

All updates are showing *Succeeded* in Update history. Now no update is available in windows update.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Couldn't find Windows 8.1 update in store*

I tried installing from above link. It says update is already installed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Couldn't find Windows 8.1 update in store*

If you followed what I said above, I said uninstall the update first then restart the PC.

Then install the update via that link and restart the PC. After the second restart you will see the Windows 8.1 in the store.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Couldn't find Windows 8.1 update in store*

Sorry Masterchiefxx17, You are really a master. I didn't read you post carefully.

Now I am getting Windows 8.1 update.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear!


----------

